

BCI2000 Software Lets Your Mind Control Computers - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/09/02/bci2000-lets-your-mind-control-computers/

======
anigbrowl
Of course, to do that you'll need some way to get EEG data out of your head.
You could get an Easy Cap (scary website:
<http://www.easycap.de/easycap/e/products/products.htm#15> and
<http://www.easycap.de/easycap/e/prices/price_list.htm> because Europeans
alike to put the price on a different page from the product info) or go to
eCrater: <http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=4734120> ...where you can
also buy a neurofeedback-enabled teddy bear to clutch during compile cycles
(for real): <http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=4733183>

Unsurprisngly, decommissioned systems are quite cheap on eBay.

Emotiv <http://www.emotiv.com/developers.html> offer a similar (14 electrode)
device for $299, but only with a simplified SDK. If you want the full data you
will pay more. Much more. Discussion of this, with issues familiar to many on
HN:
[http://www.emotiv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7](http://www.emotiv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7)
I'm not sure why the fuss, given that you can get a lot of other EEG stuff for
much less than you might imagine, but the Emotiv product does look good and
suitably modern compared to the traditional caps.

I don't like the BCI2000 website much, but here's the list of compatible
hardware: <http://www.bci2000.org/BCI2000/Features_Hardware.html> software &
sources is apparently free on registration. Windows only for now, Linux and
Mac coming soon.

...man, sometime I wish we could mrkup HN posts like on Metafilter...oh well,
enjoy!

